# Transalp durch die Dolomiten an den Gardasee?



## Hans (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

möchte mit ein paar Freunden im Juli eine Alpencross durch die Dolomiten an den Gardasee fahren.

Folgende Anforderung:

Dauer 6 bis max. 7 Tage
ca. 1800-2000 Höhenmeter pro Tag im Schnitt
großer Trail-Anteil - wenig Teerstraßen
ein paar Übernachtungen auf Hütten
Startpunkt z. B. Innsbruck oder Sterzing - kann aber auch ein anderer sein.

Genau das haben bestimmt schon viele von Euch gemacht. Es wäre super, wenn mir einer einen Link mit Tourenbeschreibung, GPS-Daten und Übernachtungsempfehlungen geben könnte. 

Ich weiß, ich mach´s mir einfach 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## MATTESM (18. Februar 2008)

schau mal in der signatur "sentiero della pace" die strecke an. dürfte so ziemlich genau das sein was du suchst. und das kann man natürlich auch ohne guide und gepäcktransport fahren 

wir starten in mühlbach bei brixen. du könntest aber auch z.b. noch das pfundererjoch einbauen. aber dann wirds schon wieder ein schauferl härter. unsere tour hat bereits diverse etappen über 2000hm, wenn du so eine schleife durch die dolos machst kommt halt schnell mal so einiges zusammen.

bei fragen immer gern...

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaot (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo Hans

du kannst ja hier mal schauen, ob du was brauchbares findest

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## tiegerbaehr (20. Februar 2008)

Wir haben letztes Jahr so eine Tour gemacht, wobei ich dann nicht in sterzing, sondern weiter unten im Pustertal starten würde. Dann geht die erste Etappe bis zur Faneshütte, weiter über Limojoch, St. Kassian und Pralongia (super Aussicht nach Norden und nach Süden zur Marmolada) nach Arraba, hoch zum Bindelweg und auf der Bindelweghütte übernachten: Neu gemacht, tolle Lage, Komfort wie im 3* Hotel.
Nächster Tag Canazei, Fassatal bis Moena, Karerpass, Obereggen bis Cavalese
Dann Manghenpass, Teile Sentiero delle Pace bis Levico Therme
Nächster Tag Kaiserjägerweg, Carbonare, Pso Coe runter nach Posina
Posina-Colle Xomo-Pasubio-Rovereto-Gardasee

Daten habe ich


----------



## Hans (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo tiegerbaehr,

hört sich gut an, Danke.

Könntest Du mir die Daten mailen?

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Patty79 (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo Tiegerbähr / Hans

Kann mir jemand von Euch diese Daten auch mailen. 
Danke und Grüße aus dem Allgäu


----------



## Alpini (6. Januar 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte mit ein paar Freunden im Juli eine Alpencross durch die Dolomiten an den Gardasee fahren.
> 
> ...


Hallo Hans,

genau den gleichen Wortlaut könnte ich für meine Anfrage benutzen, deshalb frage ich gleich dich direkt.
Auch wir wollen dieses Jahr durch die Dolomiten, finde bis jetzt aber immer nur Hammertransalps. Wir haben auch nur eine Woche und viel mehr als 10 000 Hm sollten es auch nicht werden. Wir haben ein Auto mit Fahrer dabei und daher überlege ich, ob wir uns nicht einfach die Rosinen herauspicken und manche Strecken mit dem Auto fahren. Was allerdings bei der tollen Gegend bestimmt schwerfällt.
Wäre schön wenn du mir Tipps geben könntest. 
Ein gute Neues und Grüße aus Heidelberg
Klaus


----------



## chill^out (6. Januar 2009)

Wir werden im Juli ebenfalls unseren AC über die Dolomiten zum Gardasee starten. Genaue Planung soll in den nächsten zwei Wochen durchgeführt werden. Stelle unsere Tour dann mal hier rein. Unsere Eckdaten sind allerdings 7-8 Fahrtage und um die 15.000 hm.


----------



## tiroler1973 (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Vielleicht findest du hier ein paar Files, die dich bei deiner Planung unterstützen.

http://www.mtb.bz


----------



## Matze. (7. Januar 2009)

Diese Tour mit nahezu demselben Anforderungsprofil haben wir letzten Juli gemacht. Km weiß ich nicht mehr auswendig HM waren etwas über 11000 in 6 Tagen, das ganze im Juli, wie ich finde der beste Monat.
Der erste Teil ist mit Tigerbaehr identisch, Start war in St.Vigil, also kurz nach dem Pustertal danach Fanes - Limojoch - Cortina di Ampezzo - Croda di Lago - Passo Staulanza(Übernachtung) - Alleghe - Passo Valles(Übernachtung) - Val Venegia - St.Martino - Canal St.Bovo - Passo Brocon(Übernachtung) - Val Sugana - Sette Communi (Übernachtung) - Bivio Italia - Monte Verena - Passo Sommo - Passo Coe - Monte Maggio - Passo Borcola - Ca Bianca - Rovereto - Torbole 

Obwohl laut Roadbook "alles fahrbar" war mußten wir doch ein paar mal kräftig schieben, vor allem zur Croda di Lago, da geht es sacksteil rauf, und am Monte Maggio, da brauchts sehr viel Mut und wenige Angehörige die zu Hause warten, um das alles runterzufahren, denn einen kleinen Fahrfehler könnte man locker mit einem 100m oder mehr fast Senkrechtabsturz bezahlen.
Landschaftlich ist die Route der Traum eines Traumes, vor allem durchs Fanes und über die Forcella Ambrizola sowie zwischen Passo Valles und St.Martino ist aus meiner Sicht keine Steigerung mehr denkbar.
Abfahrten sind ebenso gigantische vorhanden vor allem nach Cortina,  Alleghe, Forcella Ambrizola und vom Monte Maggio. 
Aber auch geschichtsträchtigste Orte am sentiero della pace in Luserna, am Monte Maggio und den Sette Communi.
Das GPS hat weitgehend perfekt funktioniert, nur an einzelnen Abschnitten mussten wir uns etwas mit dem Roadbook behelfen.
Alle Daten waren aus dem Transalp Buch von Stanciu.


----------



## Gusti (7. Januar 2009)

Würde mir als Startort den Brenner überlegen (kannst gleich über`s Schlüsseljoch und dann über`s Pfunderer Joch) - mit dem Zug super zu erreichen.

lg
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergsieger (7. Januar 2009)

Warum wird die Nuvolau Hütte nicht genannt?
Wir sind 2008 Pfunderer Joch - Fanes - Cinque Torri - obige Hütte - Bindelweg - Fr. August-Weg usw. gefahren. 
Für alle Teilnehmer war dieser Übernachtung mit klasse Trailabfahrt das Highlight der Tour.


----------



## Matze. (7. Januar 2009)

Gusti schrieb:


> Würde mir als Startort den Brenner überlegen (kannst gleich über`s Schlüsseljoch und dann über`s Pfunderer Joch) - mit dem Zug super zu erreichen.
> 
> lg
> Bernd





Wird dann aber mehr als 10000Hm, oder vor dem Gardasee abbrechen.



> Warum wird die Nuvolau Hütte nicht genannt?



Wäre sicher auch sehr interessant, den Bindelweg bin ich nämlich noch nie gefahren. Was man so hört, müssen da ja recht viele Wanderer unterwegs sein, das ist auf der Route die wir paralell dazu gefahren sind über Alleghe nicht der Fall. Wanderer praktisch null, aber Trailspaß 100%


----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2009)

Matze. schrieb:


> Wäre sicher auch sehr interessant, den Bindelweg bin ich nämlich noch nie gefahren. Was man so hört, müssen da ja recht viele Wanderer unterwegs sein, das ist auf der Route die wir paralell dazu gefahren sind über Alleghe nicht der Fall. Wanderer praktisch null, aber Trailspaß 100%



Plane einfach eine Übernachtung auf der Bindelweghütte ein. Denn nach 17 Uhr ist da nichts mehr los. Wir haben das so gemacht (Juli 07) und uns ist keinen einzigen Wanderer begegnet. Die Hütte ist neu und die lage ist genial.

Übrigens ... man kann auch von St. Vigil über das Ritjoch und Heiligkreuz nach Pralongia und Arabba.


----------



## anda (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Sind letztes Jahr auch so eine Tour gefahren!
Start: Brenner
Ziel: Gardasee

7 Etappen
12.950Hm

1. Brenner-Flatschjoch-Pfundererjoch-Weitental (2.200hm)
2. Weitental-Ronerhütte-Astjoch-Mauerberghütte (2.100hm)
3.Mauerberghütte-Würzjoch-Adolf-Munkelweg-Broglessattel-Seiseralm-Passo Duron-Moena (1.900hm)
4.Moena-Passo Lusia-Val Venegia-Baita Segantini-Canal San Bovo (2.050hm)
5. Canal San Bvo- Passo del Broccon-Selva-Rif.Marcesina (2.050hm)
6. Rif.Marcesina-Bivio Italia-Kaiserjägerweg-Passo Sommo-Folgaria (1.650hm)
7. Folgaria-Monte Finonchio-Rovereto-Torbole (1.000hm)


Hätte auch GPS-Daten!


----------



## Alpini (8. Januar 2009)

Danke euch allen für die vielen Tipps und Anregungen.

War echt überascht und brauche einige ruhige Stunden um alles zu lesen, anzuschauen und zu bewerten.

Es grüßt euch Klaus aus Heidelberg


----------



## EmmPee (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo an alle hier,

trifft genau das, was suche 

@tigerbaehr, @matze, @anda....könnt ihr mir den gps track zukommen lassen? Wäre megagenial und mein Dank würde Euch auch nachschleichen 

EmmPee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goiskopf (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich wäre sehr an den GPS-Daten *aller* vorgestellten Touren interessiert. Könntet Ihr mir Sie bitte, bitte auch zukommen lassen??? Oder kann man Sie irgendwie an einen Post hängen?

Vielen lieben Dank
Goiskopf


----------



## EmmPee (1. Februar 2009)

Habe mir gerade mal eine Beschreibung der Strecke Cortina-Croda da Lago-Passo Staulanza angesehen. Landschaftlich wunderschön.....fahrtechnisch, gelinde gesagt, sehr anspruchsvoll .


----------



## Elmar Neßler (2. Februar 2009)

EmmPee schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade mal eine Beschreibung der Strecke Cortina-Croda da Lago-Passo Staulanza angesehen. Landschaftlich wunderschön.....fahrtechnisch, gelinde gesagt, sehr anspruchsvoll .



ich bin das nun schon mehrfach gefahren, als wir 2006 dort lang sind, waren wir in summe mehr als 10 leute, von denen einige fahrtechnisch nicht übermässig gut drauf waren. die abfahrt von der forc. ambrizzola ist technisch nicht sooo schwierig, auch nicht ausgesetzt. etwas kniffliger ist der trail runter zum alleghe-see, aber auch da haben sich alle trotz hier und da nassen felsen alle tapfer geschlagen.

die auffahrten sind halt steil und kräftezehrend, aber mit ein bissl schieben geht das auch.

sehr anspruchsvoll ist aus meiner sicht übertrieben. die zwei abfahrten sind auf jeden fall sehr lohnend und man wird mit schönem dolomiten-panorama belohnt. hier und da auch bergab mal zu schieben gehört ja im zweifelsfall auch dazu, wenn man jahrelange trail-erfahrung hat.

elmar


----------



## Fubbes (2. Februar 2009)

Ich hab auch noch ne 6-tägige Tour mit den genannten Anforderungen mit Start am Brenner:
http://www.alpen-biken.de/alpentour2005/index.html

Titel: Pfunderer Joch, Dolomiten, Ortigara

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## EmmPee (2. Februar 2009)

@elmar: Das "anspruchsvoll" bezog sich auf hochwärts, hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen....sorry.

@Fubbes: Danke für die Anregung, ich bin gerade am Sortieren, was für mich in Frage kommt.

Ciao Matthias


----------



## dede (2. Februar 2009)

Das ist sicherlich der Fall, allerdings sind einige der extrem steilen Stiche mittlerweile geteert ! Trotzdem ist der Uphill alles andere als ein Zuckerschlecken.... aber jeden Tropfen Schweiß wert !!!!


----------



## RenchtalBiker (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo anda, kannst du mir evtl. die GPS Daten etc. zukommen lassen.  Wäre super. Bitte an [email protected]e-dsl.net

Gruß Renchtalbiker


----------



## cardoc82 (27. Januar 2011)

hallo anda ich hätte bitte auch gerne die gps Daten. Danke.
[email protected]


----------



## hotntottn (23. Juni 2013)

Hört sich alles interessant an. Habt ihr noch die Daten?


----------



## poool (10. September 2013)

Ich wäre auch sehr an den Daten für die Touren hier interessiert,  wollten spontan noch nächsten Montag starten und ein paar Tage durch die  Dolomiten radeln...
Hans, Alpini, tigerbaehr, matze, ich würde mich sehr freuen von euch zu hören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (10. September 2013)

Hast schon mal die SuFu hier im Forum versucht? Da findest noch jede Menge Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten für die Strecke(n)....


----------



## Tomatchen85 (30. März 2016)

Hallo Ihr Tour Guru´s,
ich schließe mich jetzt hier an und werde keinen neuen Thread eröffnen. Ich habe mir jetzt die letzten 3 Tage nur Touren, Routen und Berichte einiger Transalps durch die Dolomiten angeschaut. (Carsten Schymik, Matthias Wagner, GPS-Tour Info)Leider weiß im Moment nicht mehr weiter.

Wir zwei wollen gern die Dolomiten in diesem Jahr bezwingen haben aber keine große Lust und Zeit auf Tourenplanung. Sind die Albrecht Route bereits zwei mal gefahren mit Roadbook und ohne GPS. Hier haben wir damals Buch und Karten sowie die GPS Daten gekauft!!!

Wir wollen gern die Highlights in den Dolomiten nicht auslassen. (Fanes, Bindelweg) Leider hat Andreas Albrecht keine passende Route für und im Portfolio(eine aus 2002 ist einfach zu alt) und wir haben keine Erfahrung mit GPS. Lade ich z.B die Track Datei einfach auf das Garmin und lasse mich leiten?

Im Moment haben wir drei Routen in der Auswahl, wobei wir beide null Plan von GPS haben. Mein Kumpel hat zwar soweit alle Karten(Papier)welche wir auch mitnehmen wollen. Klar werden wir diese vorher Studieren und die Route einmalen.

Route 1: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=csdsncufscmkjedc
Route 2: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.19051.html
Route 3: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.69681.html
Route 4: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.4844.html

Route 3 ist mein Platz1! Jetzt lese ich hier von "Matze" und "tiegerbaehr" auch tolle Routen...

Und hier komme ich dann einfach nicht weiter!
Start eigentlich Brenner wegen Rücktransport
Dauer 6 bis max. 7 Tage
ca. 1800-2500 Höhenmeter pro Tag im Schnitt
wenig Teerstraßen
Ein paar Übernachtungen auf Hütten


----------



## dede (30. März 2016)

Was spricht dich genau an der 3. Routenführung an?
Die zweite ist m.E. übrigens an Hm (w'scheinlich auch an km) überzeichnet, die Fahrleistung ist in meinen Augen mind. um 10%-15% geringer, bei einzelnen Etappen (z.B. #4 und #5) sogar deutlich mehr!


----------



## Tomatchen85 (30. März 2016)

dede schrieb:


> Was spricht dich genau an der 3. Routenführung an?
> Die zweite ist m.E. übrigens an Hm (w'scheinlich auch an km) überzeichnet, die Fahrleistung ist in meinen Augen mind. um 10%-15% geringer, bei einzelnen Etappen (z.B. #4 und #5) sogar deutlich mehr!



Habe soeben nochmal aktualisiert, bitte nicht wundern!
Wichtig start am Brenner wegen Parkmöglichkeiten und Rücktransport von Roveretto.
In der Route 3 ist alles drin was mir wichtig ist:
Kronplatz
Fanes Rifugio 
Lavarella
Arabba
Bindelweg
Passo Pordoi

Vielen Dank zu Einschätzung der 2ten Route!


----------



## dede (30. März 2016)

Hast die links jetzt verändert??? Finde die ursprünglich zweite Variante jetzt nicht mehr?!?


----------



## dede (30. März 2016)

Ok, verstanden, hatte schon sowas vermutet, war bei mir wohl nur noch nicht korrekt angezeigt/upgedatet...
Ist eine der absoluten Standardstrecken durch die zentralen Dolos. An sich gar nicht besonders wild was Kondition und Fahrtechnik betrifft, Pano hast in den Dolos sowieso überall. Würde auf jeden Fall Kronplatz und Porta Vescovo per Bahn machen, die Auffahrten sind unspektakulär bis ekelhaft und kosten nur Körner, die einem dann evtl. auf den Trails fehlen.
Vom Kronplatz zum Furkelpaß runter gibt's seit 2 Jahren nunmehr den Furcia-Trail (ziemlich flowiger Downhilltrail, den man auch mit dem Hardtail wunderbar runtercruisen kann). Nächstes Jahr sollte dann auch seine Verlängerung entlang der Miara-Skipiste bis nach St. Vigil runter im Bau oder schon fertig sein (ansonsten halt die klassische Schotter-/Asphaltabfahrt nehmen). Der Rest ist wohlbekannte Transalpautobahn mit einigen Highlights. Überlegen solltest dir halt auch, wie du dann ab Canazei durch die südlichen Dolos raus willst, denn ab hier muß man sich entscheiden, wie man durch respektive an der Lagoraikette vorbei will. Entsprechend ergeben sich dann auch die weiteren Kombinationsmöglichkeiten Richtung Val Sugana oder sogar runter ins Etschtal (Bozen/Leifers/Salurn) um dann die "Seite zu wechseln"....


----------



## mmmartin (31. März 2016)

Servus,
wir sind eine kleine Biker-Runde aus Tirol und fahren dieses Jahr mal diese Route durch die Dolomiten - einiges schon gefahren und seit über 10 Jahren am Transalp-planen-und-fahren - vielleicht sieht man ja den einen oder anderen 
Lg mmmartin


----------



## Trekiger (1. April 2016)

mmmartin schrieb:


> Servus,
> wir sind eine kleine Biker-Runde aus Tirol und fahren dieses Jahr mal diese Route durch die Dolomiten - einiges schon gefahren und seit über 10 Jahren am Transalp-planen-und-fahren - vielleicht sieht man ja den einen oder anderen
> Lg mmmartin


Na das nenne ich mal eine detailierte Planung inklusive Wann und Wo es Kaffee & Kuchen gibt!
Hat das dann bei euren früheren Transalps immer so geklappt?


----------



## mmmartin (1. April 2016)

üblicherweise schon, aber wir fahren schon länger zusammen und da kann ich ganz gut abschätzen, wie lange wir für einzelne Passagen brauchen. Die meisten Etappenteile kenn ich noch dazu aus eigener Erfahrung. Außerdem ist die Tour (für unsere Verhältnisse) recht locker geplant mit immer wieder Zeit für Fotos und ähnliches, sodass wir tatsächlich bisher fast immer ungefähr im Zeitplan +/- halbe Stunde geblieben sind. Und die Kaffeepause am Nachmittag bietet da noch einen zusätzlichen zeitlichen Polster, sodass man auch bei größeren Pannen oder ähnlichem noch etwas abgesichert ist.
Und für Notfälle gibt's ja noch die Abkürzungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomatchen85 (1. April 2016)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Übersicht eurer Route, ich schaue mir diese mal an!


----------



## Tomatchen85 (1. April 2016)

dede schrieb:


> Ok, verstanden, hatte schon sowas vermutet, war bei mir wohl nur noch nicht korrekt angezeigt/upgedatet...
> Ist eine der absoluten Standardstrecken durch die zentralen Dolos. An sich gar nicht besonders wild was Kondition und Fahrtechnik betrifft, Pano hast in den Dolos sowieso überall. Würde auf jeden Fall Kronplatz und Porta Vescovo per Bahn machen, die Auffahrten sind unspektakulär bis ekelhaft und kosten nur Körner, die einem dann evtl. auf den Trails fehlen.
> Vom Kronplatz zum Furkelpaß runter gibt's seit 2 Jahren nunmehr den Furcia-Trail (ziemlich flowiger Downhilltrail, den man auch mit dem Hardtail wunderbar runtercruisen kann). Nächstes Jahr sollte dann auch seine Verlängerung entlang der Miara-Skipiste bis nach St. Vigil runter im Bau oder schon fertig sein (ansonsten halt die klassische Schotter-/Asphaltabfahrt nehmen). Der Rest ist wohlbekannte Transalpautobahn mit einigen Highlights. Überlegen solltest dir halt auch, wie du dann ab Canazei durch die südlichen Dolos raus willst, denn ab hier muß man sich entscheiden, wie man durch respektive an der Lagoraikette vorbei will. Entsprechend ergeben sich dann auch die weiteren Kombinationsmöglichkeiten Richtung Val Sugana oder sogar runter ins Etschtal (Bozen/Leifers/Salurn) um dann die "Seite zu wechseln"....


Vielen Dank für Deine Einschätzung, ich werde mich morgen mal mit meinem Kumpel zusammen setzen und beratschlagen was wir nun wie fahren!


----------



## Tomatchen85 (2. April 2016)

Verdammt, wollte etwas schreiben nur der ganze Text ist weg


----------



## Waldbeiker (23. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Wir 3 MTB er möchten einen Alpencross der leichteren Art durchführen.
Ich möchte auch keinen neuen Thread aufmachen.
Hat jemand einen GPS Track von folgender Tour über die Alpen:


Fischbachau - Zillertal - Pfitscherjoch - Sterzing - Jaufenpass - Meran - Ultental - Rabbijoch - Malé - Madonna di Campiglio - Passo Durone - Riva

Danke im vorraus


----------

